# Soft Smoked-Green Look ~ First Tutorial Ever!



## Jenneh (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey guys, so this is my first tutorial ever so any sort of critique or comments would be well appreciated! =D I did this look last night before going to bed so I didn’t bother reapplying any of my makeup aside from the eyes and lips. So just ignore how bad everything else looks, please. =P Instead of the usual straight black or brown smokey eye, I did more of a green one. Hope you guys like it!







*Face - prior to this application*:
Neutrogena Pore Refining Toner
Clinique All About Eyes
Lancome Aqua Fusion Cream with SPF 15
Prescriptives Custom Blend Concealer
Nars Bronzer in Laguna
Nars Blush in Orgasm

*Eyes*:
MAC Shadestick in Beige-ing
Lancome Colour Focus Palette 4 Ombres in 4Edge (_all colors except the bronzey gold_)
Lancome Color Design in Statuesque
MAC Fluidline in Blitz & Glitz

*Lips*:
Cover Girl Trushine Lipstick in Petal Shine (_beautiful sheer nude color with soft sparkles! it lightly mutes my natural lip color although it still appears to be really pink in the pictures. T_T_)

*Tools*:
Sonia Kashuk Medium? Eyeshadow Brush
Sonia Kashuk Smudge Brush (_meant for smudging, but works wonders for those precise and hard to reach places =P_)
Sonia Kashuk Bented Eyeliner Brush

*Step 1*: Apply the MAC Shadestick in _Beige-ing_ to the entire eyelid up into the crease as this will act as a base for the shadows (I forgot to take a picture of this step along with many other steps xD).

*Step 2*: With the Sonia Kashuk _Medium Eyeshadow Brush_ apply the _Light Green_ color from the Lancome quad all-over the eyelid area into the crease.









*Step 3*: With the same brush (you can wipe it down first if you'd like or switch to a different brush, but I was lazy so I didn't bother to), apply the _Dark Green_ shadow to the outer corners.









*Step 4*: Now blend that sucker! You can use the wind-wiping motion (was that what it was called?) to do this step, but be sure to really blend it into the crease. You can also switch brushes and use a blending brush (ie. Sonia Kashuk Blending Brush, MAC #217, #224, etc.) to this step, but like I said before, I was lazy so I just kept with the same brush.





*Step 5*: Using the shadestick again, apply _Beige-ing_ to the lower lashline, this will act as a base (you can't really see it in the picture, but it's there).





*Step 6*: Now grab a _Smudge Brush_ (or any small precision brush for that matter such as the MAC #219) and pick up some of the _Light Green_ eyeshadow and apply it to the entire lower lashline.





*Step 7*: With the same brush again, grab some of the _Dark Green_ shadow and apply it to the outer lashline and be sure to blend the two colors together where they meet!





*Step 8*: Now with the _Medium Eyeshadow Brush_ again, grab some of the _Highlighter_ color and apply it to your brow bone, blending it lightly into the crease.









*Step 9 - Done*: You can finish at this step if you'd like and just add eyeliner, mascara, etc., but I like to add a bit more depth to it (notice the picture in this doesn't have any highlighting on the brow bone because I took it prior to applying the highlight and I forgot to take another picture).





*Step 10*: Now with the _Medium Eyeshadow Brush_, pick up some of the dark grey/black shadow in _Statuesque_ and apply it to the outer-V along with the top lashline and blend, blend blend! You can also apply some _Statuesque_ to the lower lashline if you'd like, I did so with the _Smudge Brush_.













*Step 11*: Now with the _Bented Eyeliner Brush_ apply MAC Fluidline in _Blitz & Glitz_ to the upper and lower lashline (word of advice, when you do your makeup, unless your prescription isn't very bad and you can still see oh say 3+ inches in front of you clearly, wear your contacts! I didn't have any contacts in and with my heavy prescription I was blind most of the time doing this look, so you can see the jagged eyelining because of the blindness xD).









*Step 12 - DONE!*: Curl your eyelashes, apply mascara, slap on your lipstick and you're done! (I forgot to curl and apply mascara to my lashes since I was about to go to bed anyway xD).





*Voila!* A soft smokey-green look in just 12 easy steps (it looks more grayish than green in this photo, dunnno why)! =D Hope you guys liked! And tell me what you think! =)





*P.S. *Sorry about the quality of the pictures! They were all taken on my LG Chocolate camera phone so they're blurry since I sent them to my inbox and then retrieved them through the computer. =\


----------



## slvrlips (Aug 20, 2007)

very nice 
You did an excellent job


----------



## stephie06 (Aug 20, 2007)

hey jenn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 another abber! as i said before, i love this tut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can't wait to see more!!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 20, 2007)

Great job!  Thanks for making it look so easy to do


----------



## aprilprincesse (Aug 20, 2007)

Awesome, I actually have that Lancome green palatte!  I'll have to try this one, thanks!


----------



## justanothergirl (Aug 20, 2007)

Pretty


----------



## doniad101 (Aug 20, 2007)

Thank you for posting! Awesome tut! I just bought a lot of green shadows recently and you've taught me another way to use them! Thanks!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Aug 20, 2007)

great tutorial, thanks for sharing !


----------



## frocher (Aug 20, 2007)

You did an excellent job!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Aug 21, 2007)

Good job!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 21, 2007)

Ahh, you look wonderful.  Great job!


----------



## breathless (Aug 23, 2007)

this is very pretty! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## natasha (Aug 24, 2007)

u r really pretty........


----------

